# Devils Lake Ice conditions?



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

We are heading up next week and I was wondering if they are driving on all of the lake yet? Also, how much snow cover is there?

Thanks, Chad


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not sure on the snow cover but I know they are driving everywhere now. I imagine there are a few inches of snow now.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

ice is good 12-16", just avoid driving near bridges & pressure ridges....is some snow cover, nothing a 4wd cant handle....tricky spots would be getting on and off


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

17-22" as of yesterday, fishing has been excellent for walleyes too, have been absolutely hammering them all week pretty much all day long. good luck, snow is pretty powdery and close to 6-10" of it everywhere on the lake.


----------

